# New CM tenderloin Nightly?



## zed85 (Oct 3, 2011)

Look at the date... Is this a new Nightly build of ICS for the HP TouchPad?

@CMtenderlion
update-cm-9.0.0-tenderloin-KANG-20120120-043002-signed.zip kang nightly is up. http://t.co/mYKtOuHu #cyanogenmod # http://t.co/LJBz4unG

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## sav (Jan 15, 2012)

Maybe. I only know that Dak Droid is building nightlys of cm9 for the tp everyday. See his Google+ Profile for Changelogs (https://plus.google.com/u/0/109720416927515295704/posts) and download it @ uploaded.to (http://uploaded.to/folder/zzg3mb).


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

as the release notes saying. he merged the usb charging fix patch into the build.

_I82915605 replace hard coded value with MAX_TOUCH to prevent touchscreen from crashing whe (MERGED)
Iac0f84f2 remove old targets to avoid confusion (MERGED)
I7efcb4ea usb: gadget: fix derp for charger detection (MERGED)_


----------



## lovleshgarg (Aug 22, 2011)

kaede said:


> as the release notes saying. he merged the usb charging fix patch into the build.
> 
> _I82915605 replace hard coded value with MAX_TOUCH to prevent touchscreen from crashing whe (MERGED)
> Iac0f84f2 remove old targets to avoid confusion (MERGED)
> I7efcb4ea usb: gadget: fix derp for charger detection (MERGED)_


But this release note was for build made on 19th Jan. The build posted on 1st post is made today. Might be some more fixes have been included.


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

lovleshgarg said:


> But this release note was for build made on 19th Jan. The build posted on 1st post is made today. Might be some more fixes have been included.


The file doesn't exist if you click through the link. Also, if you search for tenderloin on Techerrata only the build from the 19th and the original CM alpha 0 comes up. This build from the 20th does not exist, at least not anywhere that I could find other than the twitter reference.


----------



## joenilan (Oct 2, 2011)

it's a kang, i was explained about this in another post, it's not official CM it's compiled by someone else, it probably has the fixes incorporated because of the updates made on cyanogenmod github for tenderloin. even though i can't find the link, but it's not a nightly.

Edit: i mean technically it is a nightly, but not from cyanogenmod


----------

